# Meat probe accuracy??



## bbq dreams (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi, I'm smoking a pork butt on my pellet smoker and have a question regarding meat probe thermometer.  I have a dual digital thermometer that I inserted both at 4 hours in to the cook.  They registered 150-155.  9 hours in it's at 195 which is the temp I want pull, wrap and let it rest. So I checked with a hand held digital instant read thermometer and it is 180-185.  My question is since the in meat thermometers have been in the smoker for 5 hours, will they heat up and give me a higher reading than the handheld?
Just some more information that might help answer my questions, I went through the stall starting at 169 through 175 degrees, it took just under 4 hours to climb 6 degrees then it climbed to 180-185 in about an hour. Since meat usually stalls at 160, I'm wondering if the in meat thermometers are giving me a reading of 10 degrees higher and I actually went through the stall at 160.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 25, 2021)

What temp are you cooking at? I read in the Franklin book the stall could occur at a higher temp if you are cooking bit hotter.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 25, 2021)

Two things... did your handheld instant read slide in like going into soft butter? Or it might not be quite done at 195. Secondly,  you can test your instant read in ice water and boiling water to see if its accurate.  All your probes should be checked this way but your other probes are kinda busy now.

Ryan


----------



## kruizer (Jul 25, 2021)

A pork butt can have varying temps depending on which muscle you get into. I would have wrapped at 165 or 170. From there the cook goes really fast. on't forget to keep the juices from the wrap and add to the pulled pork. This adds flavor and moisture to the final product.


----------



## bbq dreams (Jul 25, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> What temp are you cooking at? I read in the Franklin book the stall could occur at a higher temp if you are cooking bit hotter.


I'm cooking at 250.


----------



## bbq dreams (Jul 25, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Two things... did your handheld instant read slide in like going into soft butter? Or it might not be quite done at 195. Secondly,  you can test your instant read in ice water and boiling water to see if its accurate.  All your probes should be checked this way but your other probes are kinda busy now.
> 
> Ryan


On the smaller side of the it goes in like butter. On the thicker side with the bone just slightly more resistant with the areas closer to the top or bottom really soft


----------



## bbq dreams (Jul 25, 2021)

kruizer said:


> A pork butt can have varying temps depending on which muscle you get into. I would have wrapped at 165 or 170. From there the cook goes really fast. on't forget to keep the juices from the wrap and add to the pulled pork. This adds flavor and moisture to the final product.


Thank you. I was debating on that. I did make a vinegar based sauce with brown sugar, salt pepper, ketchup and cayenne pepper and pepper flakes.


----------



## bbq dreams (Jul 25, 2021)

bbq dreams said:


> Hi, I'm smoking a pork butt on my pellet smoker and have a question regarding meat probe thermometer.  I have a dual digital thermometer that I inserted both at 4 hours in to the cook.  They registered 150-155.  9 hours in it's at 195 which is the temp I want pull, wrap and let it rest. So I checked with a hand held digital instant read thermometer and it is 180-185.  My question is since the in meat thermometers have been in the smoker for 5 hours, will they heat up and give me a higher reading than the handheld?
> Just some more information that might help answer my questions, I went through the stall starting at 169 through 175 degrees, it took just under 4 hours to climb 6 degrees then it climbed to 180-185 in about an hour. Since meat usually stalls at 160, I'm wondering if the in meat thermometers are giving me a reading of 10 degrees higher and I actually went through the stall at 160.



VERDICT

So I removed butt at 190 (manual probe) let it rest for one hour tightly wrapped with foil in cooler with kitchen towels on top. I pulled apart, it was a little tougher than I would like, probably right on the threshold between like butter and slightly harder, I was trying not to overcook since I don't like mush butt .  So in the end my in meat thermometer is reading 10 degrees higher than my handheld instant read probe.

The flavor was incredible.  Not my recipe btw. Just putting together recipes from the internet. I also used stubbs original bbq sauce on top of the vinegar sauce I made.
Overall cook time 10 hrs at 250
Rest for 1 hour

Next time I will modify my cook i.e. I will wrap at 160. Keep the drippings and put back once pulled.  Pull out at 200 let rest for 1 hour, I may use a water pan.
Below are pictures of final product:


----------



## bbq dreams (Jul 25, 2021)

bbq dreams said:


> VERDICT
> 
> So I removed butt at 190 (manual probe) let it rest for one hour tightly wrapped with foil in cooler with kitchen towels on top. I pulled apart, it was a little tougher than I would like, probably right on the threshold between like butter and slightly harder, I was trying not to overcook since I don't like mush butt .
> 
> ...


RUB
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup kosher salt
4 tablespoon paprika
2 tablespoons black pepper 
1/2 tablespoon cumin
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder 
1/2 tablespoon onion powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 

SAUCE
2 cups apple cider vinegar 
2 tablespoon dark brown sugar
1 tablespoon ketchup 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon chili pepper flakes
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 teaspoon salt


----------



## dr k (Jul 26, 2021)

Pull out leave in therm and slide in the instant read therm in the same hole till you feel resistance to get to the same reading spot if both therms are calibrated, then try different areas with instant and go by the lowest temp. I don't mess with a cooler if it's going to be eaten within four hours. Wrap and sit at room temp with a therm in it. If it gets close to 140 IT and still not ready, then hold in an oven at 140 till ready to counter rest before  pulling etc. I'll use a cooler if hauling somewhere  or still using the smoker for other food. Newspaper is a great insulator if you use a cooler and fill the air space with crumpled newspaper, then no laundry to do afterwards. If you go to cooking till tender, the leave in therm will tell you to probe for tenderness with intant read therm for ribs, butts and brisket at 198-200+ without looking at the temp on the instant read. When no resistance pushing in or gripping pulling out then done, if not check in a couple more degrees of the leave in therm.  What I don't do is a mandatory cooler rest for 1+ hours wrapped at 205 IT. I want it to start coming down from ludicrous heat. After all it's tender and done waiting for you to eat it. Insulate it after the temp drops 30 degrees from 203 if it appears to be cooling at room temp more quickly than expected. That way your not waiting for it to cool to work with it from being insulated so it waits for you.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 26, 2021)

I would suggest using a foil pan and cover with foil to finish the cook. That way, you collect all the juices from the butt and you have a vessel to do your shred in an Bobs your uncle.


----------



## dow (Sep 18, 2021)

kruizer said:


> I would suggest using a foil pan and cover with foil to finish the cook. That way, you collect all the juices from the butt and you have a vessel to do your shred in an Bobs your uncle.


Ditto.


----------

